# Internet Explorer 8 voraussichtlich nächste Woche per Windows-Update



## Newsfeed (14 April 2009)

Die Aktualisierungsfunktion des Betriebssystems wird die Benutzer vor die Wahl stellen, sofort, später oder niemals auf IE8 upzudaten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

